# Palominos ...?



## Mea (Sep 25, 2010)

Years and years ago....,way back in 1987, i met DH while showing Palomino rabbits.  To me they were about the prettiest rabbit i have seen.   Due to Real Life, we had to give up the rabbits and have been "out " of them for about 15 years,    

  We heard of a fairly close by rabbit show and drove out today to "look and see".  Oh My ! Times have changed !!!    Only a few people that we recognised... and the remembered us...that was nice.

  There was only on person with Palominos...none for sale.    When i got home i Googled Pals. and found out that they are now rather rare !

  Soooo, i'm asking here.... Does anyone in BYH know of someone that breeds Pals ??   Preferably the goldens.           Thank You.


----------



## Ranch Girl (Oct 2, 2010)

I have heard of the Palominos but haven't ever really seen them in realy life.


----------



## dbunni (Oct 3, 2010)

We are heading to Convention in November (ARBA ... in Minny, MN).  Should be Pal breeders there from across the country.  Would be a good place to find or transport one home if you find a breeder farther away.  

Just a thought ... c.

Oh ... We are in NC Ohio


----------



## Mea (Oct 3, 2010)

Ranch Girl said:
			
		

> I have heard of the Palominos but haven't ever really seen them in realy life.


They are the prettiest golden color with brown eyes.  ( there is a Lynx variety but i'm not keen on them).  A decent meaty size rabbit.   Just happen to be my personal preferance.


----------



## Mea (Oct 3, 2010)

dbunni said:
			
		

> We are heading to Convention in November (ARBA ... in Minny, MN).  Should be Pal breeders there from across the country.  Would be a good place to find or transport one home if you find a breeder farther away.
> 
> Just a thought ... c.
> 
> Oh ... We are in NC Ohio


We found out that a friend of ours is going out to Convention.  She said she would look around for us.   

 (   I'm a tiny bit leery of purchasing From Convention... as way back when we did go... prices were quite steep !!!...   Nice animals could be purchased Afterwards for somewhat less $$$. .... Then too,,,, one could not be certain that the stress of such a huge show... might not over tax their health.   )

I have great faith that we Will find some.  Somewhere...sometime !!!


----------



## Ranch Girl (Oct 3, 2010)

Mea said:
			
		

> Ranch Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are really pretty!


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Oct 3, 2010)

There is a saying that faith without work is dead so don't let your fears keep you from making purchases at Convention (just a few states away).    I agree that because of their few numbers that Convention might be a great chance to get a pair or trio.  

The prices are higher because of the quality that (is assumed) that animals posses.  Then there is $14 tacked on to recover the entry/cooping fee, and at least another $30 it took to get the animal across the country.  Plus, it took time and money to grow out the animal to a competitive show weight and condition.  That is worth something, too.

If you bought a cheap pair or trio from a breeder a distance away, shipping would cost you no less than $150.

Yes, a local 8 week old kit would presumably be cheaper but one would expect to pay more for the prime, older junior or young senior rabbit that was shipped cross country that you would find at Convention.

But, as with all rabbit purchases, I suggest you put your hands on the rabbit first (for evaluation) or have confidence that your shoppers know what they're doing.

I have friends that have Palaminos.  They're going to Convention but I don't what they're bringing.  Their main breed are ND and they're flying so I don't know if they're leaving the big boys at home.  We had talked about the possibility of me driving some of theirs.  I still have room.  Anyway, if you'd like their contact info, let me know.  I don't know how theirs rank in quality because I don't follow that breed.  They do seem to be quite rare.


----------



## Mea (Oct 5, 2010)

CPP,  Thank You for the reply.  I did not take into account the entry fee for convention when considering purchasing there.  Makes sense.

  ( i also PMed You, )


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Oct 5, 2010)

My pleasure.  I talked to the lady whose daughters have the Pals.  I'm transporting a pair of Pals for them that sound very promising.  I'll get back to you via pm after I get my kiddos off to school.


----------

